# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Παροχή ρεύματος από άλλο διαμέρισμα

## bahamut21

Καλησπέρα σας! 

Εδώ και ένα χρόνο μένω σε ένα δυαρακι στο ισόγειο στο οποίο έχουμε κόψει το ρεύμα λόγο ότι είμαι φοιτητής και λείπω τον περισσότερο καιρό... Για να έχω φωτα-ψυγείο-και κανένα πιστολάκι- ηλ. Σκούπα εχω τραβήξει παλαντέΖα 3χ1,5 από μια αποθήκη η οποία βρίσκεται στο ισόγειο επίσης και τροφοδοτείται από το διαμέρισμα μας στον 2ο όροφο... Η μπαλάντέζα περνάει μέσα στο δυαρι από την αναμονή του απορροφυτηρα και την έχω συνδέσει στην παροχή της κουζίνας για να καταλήξει στον πίνακα και να μην διασχίζει όλο το σπίτι. Έτσι στον πίνακα έχω χρησιμοποιήσει τους αγωγούς της ηλ. Κουζίνας σαν παροχή και έχω δώσει ρεύμα στους διακόπτες φωτισμού μόνο! Μέχρι τώρα για ζεστό νερό είχα το καλοριφέρ αλλά ήρθε καλοκαίρι και είναι δύσκολο πλέον... Και σκέφτομαι... 

Στο μπαλκόνι μας στον δεύτερο όροφο υπάρχει ενισχυμένη πρίζα για πλυντήριο η οποία δεν χρησιμοποιείται και ανήκει σε ξεχωριστή γραμμή με 2.5mm διατομή αγωγούς.
Μπορώ από εκεί να αφαιρέσω την πρίζα και με μια κλεμα να συνεχισω την γραμμή με 2,5άρα μπάλαντεζα 15μέτρων η αγωγούς μέσα σε σωλήνα και να συνδέσω τον θερμοσίφωνα; 

Στον πίνακα από την ασφάλεια του θερμοσίφωνα φεύγει αγωγός 2,5 χιλιοστών.

Υποθέτω πως δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα μιας και οι διατομές είναι ίδιες, σωστά; 

Επίσης αν γίνεται μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω αντί για 2 γραμμές ξεχωριστά (μια του φωτισμού από την αποθήκη και μια του θερμοσίφωνα από το μπαλκόνι.) την 2.5άρα σαν παροχή μόνο και να δώσω και στον θερμοσίφωνα και στις γραμμές φωτισμού; Προσέχοντας πάντα την κατανάλωση όταν λειτουργεί ο θερμοσίφωνας;

Στο δυαρακι αυτό λειτουργεί μόνο το ψυγείο, δεν έχει κουζίνα κτλ και ολο αυτό είναι μια προσωρινή λύση για να μην γίνει σύνδεση με την ΔΕΗ... 

Θα ήθελα την συμβουλή σας... 

 Συγνωμη για το τεράστιο κείμενο ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασα πολύ... Προσπάθησα να είμαι όσο πιο κατανοητός γίνεται.

----------


## chipakos-original

O θερμοσίφωνας θέλει 4άρια καλώδια κι όχι 2,5άρια και *ξεχωριστή παροχή* οπότε άστον τον θερμοσίφωνα για την ασφάλειά σου.

----------


## xsterg

θα σου ελεγα να κανεις σωστη τροφοδοτηση απο τον πινακα του σπιτιου στον πινακα του αλλου σπιτιου. ολα τα αλλα ειναι ημιμετρα. επίσης αν το προβλημα σου ειναι το ζεστο νερο θα σου ελεγα να βαλεις ηλιακο θερμοσιφωνα και να αφησεις ολα τα αλλα.

----------


## bahamut21

Το γνωρίζω ότι χρειάζεται 4αρια αλλά δουλεύει έτσι αυτή η εγκατάσταση εδώ και 30 χρόνια. Και επίσης έγινε ανακατασκευή των ηλεκτρικών εξ'ολοκλήρου λόγο πυρκαγιάς( που οφειλόταν σε εντελώς άσχετο λόγο) και κατασκευάστηκαν όλα με τα καινούρια πρότυπα και πέρασε 2.5άρι αγωγό ο ηλεκτρολόγος ...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://www.celsius.gr/21727AFC.el.aspx  :Lol:   πάρε αυτό και θα ψήνεις κιόλας καλοκαιρινά σουβλάκια..

Τι μάρκα είναι το θερμοσίφωνο που έχεις εκει? .. Watt αντίστασης? λίτρα? (μήπως υπάρχει αντίσταση αντί δηλαδή 4kw να αντικατασταθεί με μικρότερη? )

----------


## nyannaco

Φίλε Γιάννη, όλα αυτά που κάνεις, είναι ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΑ!
Επεδή δεν παίζουμε με τη ζωή, και απ'ότι καταλαβαίνω από αυτά που γράφεις, δεν το πολυκατέχεις το θέμα, το μόνο που μπορώ να σε συμβουλέυσω είναι να φέρεις έαν ηλεκτρολόγο να το κάνει σωστά (το "νόμιμα" δεν το εξετάζω, πάλι παράνομος θα είσαι).

----------


## bahamut21

Λοιπον Ρωτησα τον παππου μου που εμενε παλαιωτερα εδω και μου ειπε οτι ο θερμοσιφωνας ειχε 4αρα γραμμη αρχικα αλλα την συνεχισαν για να την κανουν γραμμη για την ηλ.κουζινα που δεν υπηρχε παλαιοτερα στο σπιτι και την αντικατεστησαν με μια 2,5αρα γραμμη που υπηρχε ηδη στο παταρι...

Επισης ο θερμοσιφωνας ειναι 4kw και παρατηρησα οτι το 2,5αρι του ουδετερου στον ακροδεκτη του θερμοσιφωνα φαινεται σαν να εχει λιωσει/καει η μονωση...

Οποτε θα το αφησω προσωρινα οπως ειναι μονο με ρευμα για φωτισμο-ψυγειο μεχρι να αλλαξω πρωτα την γραμμη του θερμοσιφωνα με 4αρια και να γινει επανασυνδεση στην ΔΕΗ. 

Οσο για το ζεστο νερο ισως να γινεται πιο ευκολα και πιο ασφαλες να συνδεσουμε τον ηλ.θερμοσιφωνα του πανω σπιτοιυ με την αναμονη για ηλιακο του ισογειου στην ταρατσα... 

Σας ευχαριστω για την συμβουλες σας!

----------

